# Lr panorama won't stitch all selected images



## Gail Jane Whatley (Mar 25, 2018)

First attempts at using Panorama feature, I selected three images in Library mode, went to Photo-PhotoMerge-Panorama, and got preview of merge of only two images. Lr will stitch the first and second, or the second and third, but not all three. What am I doing wrong?


----------



## Johan Elzenga (Mar 25, 2018)

Gail Jane Whatley said:


> First attempts at using Panorama feature, I selected three images in Library mode, went to Photo-PhotoMerge-Panorama, and got preview of merge of only two images. Lr will stitch the first and second, or the second and third, but not all three. What am I doing wrong?


Probably nothing. I've seen this too sometimes, and I have never found a clear cause. Maybe it's too little overlap between the images, but then you'd expect the same image to fail all the time.


----------



## Woodbutcher (Mar 25, 2018)

When I run into that, I also try to do it in Photoshop.  In the v6/CC versions of LR, PS worked better for merging.  Not sure about with 2018 though, but easy enough to export from LR into PS for the merge.


----------



## Gail Jane Whatley (Mar 26, 2018)

JohanElzenga said:


> Probably nothing. I've seen this too sometimes, and I have never found a clear cause. Maybe it's too little overlap between the images, but then you'd expect the same image to fail all the time.


Thank you, good to know it's not just me. I even tried cropping the right edge of the 1+2 merge and the left edge of the 2+3 merge, then attempting panoramic stitch of those two images with overlap of right and left parts of middle image... failed again. Guess I'll give up on this one. Thanks anyway!


----------



## Gail Jane Whatley (Mar 26, 2018)

Woodbutcher said:


> When I run into that, I also try to do it in Photoshop.  In the v6/CC versions of LR, PS worked better for merging.  Not sure about with 2018 though, but easy enough to export from LR into PS for the merge.


Thank you, good to know it's not just me. I even tried cropping the right edge of the 1+2 merge and the left edge of the 2+3 merge, then attempting panoramic stitch of those two images with overlap of right and left parts of middle image... failed again. I don't use PhotoShop, so guess I'll give up on this one. Thanks anyway!


----------



## Johan Elzenga (Mar 26, 2018)

Gail Jane Whatley said:


> Thank you, good to know it's not just me. I even tried cropping the right edge of the 1+2 merge and the left edge of the 2+3 merge, then attempting panoramic stitch of those two images with overlap of right and left parts of middle image... failed again. Guess I'll give up on this one. Thanks anyway!


Cropping is just an overlay; you are working with raw files. So cropping is never going to solve anything because it's simply ignored in the stitching process.


----------

